# Squirrels/chipmunks are spawn of the devil



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

My garden was going great right up until this last week at which point I've been overrun with vermin. :rant:

I have a bunch of tomato plants (mostly heirlooms) and green beans and they've been decimated in just this past week. My tomato plants were probably averaging 8 tomatoes per plant (I'm mostly a container gardener) to now I have 8 tomatoes - TOTAL:yikes: and their still getting devoured. Some of my plants have 0 tomatoes on them. They've even chewed down/broke whole stalks to get my tomatoes. The puzzling thing is that they're going after green tomatoes and that wasn't much of an issue in the past 

I was all excited for my first picking of green beans too. They were looking great, full of beans - went to pick them after work and I got enough for one helping :rant: I could see on the ground where they had nibbled off the ends of the beans.

I've even had a few cayenne peppers get hit.

Right now I've put a bunch of tanglefoot on my pots. This was my surefire method in the past but it doesn't seem to be much of a deterrent. I've got the pepper spray for the fruit but that doesn't work. I've put out blood meal - no go. Tried moth balls - still nothing. I've got traps out there now baited with peanut butter but still haven't got anything.

Any suggestions? (No guns since I'm in the city)


----------



## johnd (Mar 31, 2008)

Sounds more like a woodchuck.


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out a death bucket for chipmunks. 5 gallon bucket, 5 inches of water, add a layer of sunflower seeds. Chipmunk jump in for the seeds and they dont come out.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

johnd said:


> Sounds more like a woodchuck.


This is a fenced-in yard in the suburbs. My containers are ~5 gal and what I have in the ground is surrounded by a 3' fence, so whatever is getting my stuff is definitely capable of climbing. Some of the tomatoes they've been getting have been 4' off the ground.



Patman75 said:


> Check out a death bucket for chipmunks. 5 gallon bucket, 5 inches of water, add a layer of sunflower seeds. Chipmunk jump in for the seeds and they dont come out.


I've seen that and if I don't get anymore suggestions I'll probably try it. Better than cleaning out traps a couple times a day (when they get in them, of course )

Right now I'm contemplating putting some milorganite out - it works with deer for a bit.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

ounds like racoons to me.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> ounds like racoons to me.


A definite possibility, though I would think if it was raccoons there'd be a lot more damage - ie pots tipped over, more broken branches. 

A lot of the damage occurs during the day while I'm at work. Some of the tomatoes that are left also have bite marks in them, like just 1 or 2 puncture wounds.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Not saying it's not tree rats ... but I have never had them mess with my garden. I have never seen **** damage in beans or tomatoes )corn is a different story).

I'm betting woodchuck ... or rabbits on the beans and tomato worms on the tomatoes.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Mister ED said:


> Not saying it's not tree rats ... but I have never had them mess with my garden. I have never seen **** damage in beans or tomatoes )corn is a different story).
> 
> I'm betting woodchuck ... or rabbits on the beans and tomato worms on the tomatoes.


I'm thinking it is chipmunks with the beans and one very fat grey squirrel with the tomatoes. I've seen the squirrel the last couple times out hanging around the garden. I think it's too big for my trap as it's been tripped the last 3 times I've had it set.

I have seven heirloom tomato plants and there is not a single tomato left on any of them  I didn't even have a chance to try one. And these were plants that were taller than me - near 6'. Broke several branches trying to get the ones at the top.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

i'd guess woodchuck, but did you said your yard is fenced?
rabbitts run thru chain link fences, i've seen them run out of my garden & thru the fence. so i put up rabbit & chicken fence to keep them out.

try spraying your plants with ortho melathyan. it keep the bugs out & most animals hate it too. or add some hot sauce / tabasco sauce to some water & spray.

tomato worms should leave a pile of crap under where they have been eating

gophers?. try the old milk jug trick to catch them.
or a rat trap. make a small "hallway" they have to go out, right to your trap.
or pour amonia in the hole & cover it with a plastic bag & dirt. this should make them move to the neighbors yard


----------



## football12 (Dec 3, 2009)

Sunflower seeds and a Rat trap, see what you catch. If the trap disapears its not a squirell or Chipmunk


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My cat loves Chipmunks and Squirrels. He plays with them - right up to the moment he ends their lives. He would never attempt to take on a Chuck or ****. He is smart like that. 

Small death-traps for small critters. Larger live-traps for larger critters, then figure out where to transplant them. I can't set death traps due to having a cat, and small dog.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I am 100% certain it's chipmunks and squirrels. I had this problem (though not this bad) a few years ago. After trying every home remedy I could think of, I just bought rat traps. I think that first year I caught 6 chipmunks, 2 red squirrels and a fox squirrel. They were all caught in my garden that was surrounded by rabbit fencing.

Saw a rabbit out last night and I know it isn't the problem but I wanted to move my rat trap off the ground so it wouldn't get caught. Moved the trap to a bench, baited it with peanut butter, and chained the trap to the leg - 4th time now the trap has been tripped with nothing to show. But the peanut butter was gone 

At this point, if it wasn't so hot out, I'd put my ghillie suit on and sit amongst my plants with a 2X4 :evilsmile.


----------



## PaleRider (Oct 24, 2007)

Radar420 said:


> I am 100% certain it's chipmunks and squirrels. I had this problem (though not this bad) a few years ago. After trying every home remedy I could think of, I just bought rat traps. I think that first year I caught 6 chipmunks, 2 red squirrels and a fox squirrel. They were all caught in my garden that was surrounded by rabbit fencing.
> 
> Saw a rabbit out last night and I know it isn't the problem but I wanted to move my rat trap off the ground so it wouldn't get caught. Moved the trap to a bench, baited it with peanut butter, and chained the trap to the leg - 4th time now the trap has been tripped with nothing to show. But the peanut butter was gone
> 
> At this point, if it wasn't so hot out, I'd put my ghillie suit on and sit amongst my plants with a 2X4 :evilsmile.


 
Beware


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

woodchucks can climb very well BTW
And you wont catch many monks with rat traps, they will however eat everything off your bait pile. Try putting the P. Butter on the bottom of the rat trap bait stick. Good luck!


----------



## Fabner1 (Jan 24, 2009)

Woodchuck!

O'lame Fred


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha. Any critter that can get past any of these tricks has my utmost respect.


----------



## Backlash (May 27, 2001)

If you think its chipmunks try putting a small dish of mountain dew out.


----------



## Lerxst (Feb 2, 2008)

I had the same problem with something eating my tomato's, take only a few bites and leave it on the ground. I never had a problem with varmints before. At first I thought squirrels too but realized it was happening at night. Took a tomato to the feed and garden store where I get my supplies and right away he said it's *****. They're looking for water with the dry weather were having and getting it from other sources. He said to leave a couple pans of water in the garden at the point of entry if you know where where it is. I have one just outside the fence and one inside the garden next to the plants that were getting attacked. Seems to be working haven't lost a tomato since I've done it but we also had a couple of good rainfalls too last week.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Your problem is a possum, trust me. I live trapped a whole family last year. 

All kinds of critters can set off those rat traps and not get caught, rabbits, rats, mice, squirrels (all kinds). I've had my traps sprung no less than 25 times this year, all I have to show for it is one rat, and a squirrel tail...:lol:


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

William H Bonney said:


> I've had my traps sprung no less than 25 times this year, all I have to show for it is one rat, and a squirrel tail...:lol:


That's why we don't let W.H. post in the trapping forum.:evil::lol::evil:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Mister ED said:


> That's why we don't let W.H. post in the trapping forum.:evil::lol::evil:


Hey! 

I'm a friggin' expurt trapper with that live trap... :lol: :lol: :lol:

I forgot to mention that I didn't even really get to see that squirrel tail,,, that story is a doozy! :lol:


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

sounds like you need a 10 y/o with a b.b. gun......


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

The 5 gallon bucket with water and seeds work great.. told a buddy of mine about that a few years ago..the first week he had it out he got 13 chipmunks..and now anytime he see's them he puts it out and gets them.. just make sure you put a block or something in front of it so they can get in it....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

boomer_x7 said:


> sounds like you need a 10 y/o with a b.b. gun......


 I went 4 fer 5 on rabbits the other night with the pellet gun.


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

William H Bonney said:


> I went 4 fer 5 on rabbits the other night with the pellet gun.


When i was a youngen i hunted squirrels and munks for the neighbor lady with my crossman 760 pumpmaster. She had rodents galore and i was more than willing. Shot something like 16 chipmunks outa 1 pile one summer plus numourous other chips and squirrels. Another time she had a pourch built. The guys building it poured some concrete footings. Came back the next day and had 4 chipmunks in the concrete...


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

William H Bonney said:


> I went 4 fer 5 on rabbits the other night with the pellet gun.


So when is the cook out?


----------



## DonP (Nov 15, 2000)

You have "VarmitCong" !!! 

Sorry guys... couldn't resist!! :lol:


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

I've heard of the water thing before, so I put out a couple trays of water. Plus we have a goldfish pond, so there is no shortage of water.

Yesterday, as I was inside the house, I looked out the window and saw a gray squirrel stalking towards the garden. I yelled at it, it ignored me so I raced down the stairs and grabbed a cane. By the time I got outside it had already broken another branch off - I almost got the the rat but ended up bending the cane around a tree :lol:

I came home the other day at lunch and I had a black squirrel, gray squirrel, and chipmunk all around my garden and chased them away. My boss stopped by later and saw/did the same thing :lol:

Changed the bait in the rat traps to tomatoes and caught a red squirrel and chipmunk :woohoo1:

I think my biggest issue is that we have some pines and black walnuts around and that is keeping squirrels in the area. 

After getting ALL my tomatoes they have now moved on to jalapenos and habaneros  And they're digging in my pots :rant:

The BB gun is a great idea but too many namby-pamby neighbors. Others in the neighborhood have had complaints against them for using bb guns in their yard. 

I think I may just borrow a dog for while I'm gone at work


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Get yourself a 1.5 duke jaw trap (foothold) . Stake it down, use sunflower seeds on the pan. I've caught squirrels to yotes with them. Wicked little traps and fair priced.

Your right about them being the devils spawn. They did a number on my boat over the winter. Boat owners insurance will not cover vermin damage. I found out the chipmunks/ground squirrels will eat mouse poison pellets. Not my intended targets but I'm not complaining.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Radar420 said:


> I think I may just borrow a dog for while I'm gone at work


I've heard Rat Terrier's And Jack Russel's are good breeds.
Living in the country we use neutered barn cats for rodent control no poisons necessary.


----------

